# Asian Garden Dormice



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Well today i collected my newest arrivals, My Asian Garden Dormice/ Asiatic Dormice. 
the female isnt in the best of condition however im sure she will improve after being given some decent grub for a few weeks.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Well hellooooooooo:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Are those ears for flying?  They look like the mouse version of elephants


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Amazing,what fabulous ears!!!:no1:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

congrats hun, they look amazing, i still havnt decided if i should or not yet??? but them pics are making me even more tempted they are gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Too cute! They are beyond adorable :flrt:


----------

